# 4 female mice need a home, 5 months old - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals: 4
Type/Breed/Variety: fancy mice
Sex: Female
Age(s): approx 5 months old
Name(s): Comet, Star, Twinkle and Gemini
Colours: two satins, one black and white, one brown and white.
Neutered: N/A
Reason for rehoming: The two satins were born in rescue after two females and a male came in together as unwanted pets. The other two were bought in by a private owner after the mother wanted to show the kids the miracle of life...then couldn't sell the babies.
Will the group be split: Ideally I would like to see them go together, but they can go in pairs.
Transport available: Can be arranged
Other: These girls are very sweet, however they all need a lot of love so they can learn humans arent scary. They are inquisitive and will come over to you, but they arent being keen on being picked up yet.

These mice are being fostered by myself for Furry Friends rescue. A donation will be required to help other animals in rescue.


photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Photos as promised

Gemini









Twinkle and Star









Star









Twinkle, Comet and Star









Comet, Gemini and Star









Twinkle









Twinkle and Gemini


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, I wish I could have them but I think its a bit much to add 4 youngsters to my old girl colony, hope they find a fantastic home anyway.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi, they are gorgeous! and very cute names.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls went to their new home today


----------

